

The Curse of Binary Thinking - tosh
http://www.ramen.io/post/51671664102/the-curse-of-binary-thinking

======
csense
The curse of binary thinking is that numbers get really long. For example, if
you have pi to six decimal places (truncated not rounded), it's 3.141592.
Equivalent precision in binary is 11.00100100001111110110.

Thinking in base 10 or base 16 (or if you're Douglas Crockford, base 32 [1])
is much easier for most people. It probably has something to do with how the
human brain is wired.

Not to mention the benefits of network effects -- most people use base 10, so
if you use a different base, it's going to be a pain to convert all the time.

I should also give a shout-out to base 8 for those who frequently use the
"chmod" command, and anyone who thinks putting a zero in front of a number in
their favorite programming language won't change its value.

Obviously, this is only a comment about the headline and has nothing to do
with the linked article's actual content.

[1] <http://www.crockford.com/wrmg/base32.html>

------
tosh
I'd love to learn how you approach decision making. Any tips?

------
X4
TED: Simon Sinek - How great leaders inspire action

[http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspi...](http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspire_action.html)

I would change the order of priority according to the TED Talk from:

    
    
        Who?
        What?
        Why?
        When?
        Where?
        How might we …?
    
    

to:

    
    
        Who?
        Why?
        How?
        Where?
        When?
        What?
    

This is similar to the Lasswell Formula:

    
    
        Who (says)
        What (to)
        Whom (in)
        What Channel (with)
        What Effect

~~~
tosh
Awesome input & makes a lot of sense. I'll edit the original post :)

